# is this normal



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

hi guys
i bought a new betta yesterday and he was swimming around merrily all afternoon
today and this afternoon he's just been lying at the bottom of the tank, if i touch him (gently of course) with a pencil he swims around and around the bowl
i phoned the pet shop and they said this is normal
is it?
tia
mel


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm it may be. Some bettas are just more lively then others. He could also just be resting. Maybe you should see how he is later tonight or tomarrow. Also, check the temperature, if it below 75 they ten to become lethargic and less active. Has he been eating alright?


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

the temp is probably lowish as it is winter here in oz - he's in our living room though so it's heated (except for overnight)
he's not eating yet (but i have only tried last night, not today)
he's just sitting in the silk plant, i am tentatively hoping that he's fine (i lose my last fish to a disease) cause he came over to say hi when i was sitting at the tank talking to him
fingers crossed!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, could you possibly get a little heater for his tank??? Also, what size tank is he in? And don't worry about him not eating yet, he is probably still just getting adapted to his new tank. Just keep an eye on him, and let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Even when bettas settle down to their home, some just act very unactive and lay down on the tank bottom most of the time; mine do that themselves. So don't worry


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

half of the time mine lays around at the bottom. especially when i first walk in he is like that. but when i turn the lights on and the radio and go over and play with him he perks up and swims around. also when i am looking at him he spreads his tail out wider like he is showing off. but i just got him and he is getting used to life at his new home and i am getting used to how much and when to feed him


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

hi guys
thanks for your help it does make you feel better when you realise they are meant to just hang out and not be active all the time.
Alisha the tank is only 10litres which i think is about 12 quarts?? (not sure what that is in gallons) so the guy at the pet shop said it was too small for a heater
dorothy pepped up last night, i think she's a night owl.
i actually scared her half to death by mistake too, poor little thing. i went downstairs for a midnight bowl of ice cream and put the light on, she almost had a fit!
oh well, it'll be good for my diet anyway lol
cheers
mel


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh okay, well I'm glad she's perking up! :-D


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

lol she's relaxing with her eyes open thank goodness!


----------

